# What will I need for a ten gallon?



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, so petsmart was selling ten gallon tanks for thirteen dollars. What else would I Need if I were to but a ten gallon tank?


----------



## dracothebichir (Aug 13, 2011)

gravel, a filter, some fish, a lid ( if you get hatchet or any jumping fish ). i have 2 hatchet fish a chinese alge eater dwarf frog and four zebra danios (going to move alage eater and dwarf frog to 50 gallon


----------



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

How much will this cost me? Will I need a heater? Do I really need some gravel? Oh, by the way, thanks. I never knew you needed a hood.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Depending on the fish here are the essential things need for an aquarium.

Gravel, or rocks of some sort.
Fake or live plants whichever you prefer.
A filter!!!
Water ;P derp.
Maybe a little decoration the fish could hide in if they are annoyed or shy.


A heater isn't always needed. had a 10 gallon with 8 Zebra danios, they live fine without a heater. Same with my guppies. They're water is maybe a degree or two higher than room temp. So around 74 or so. They've always been fine.

Colder water slows a fish's metabolism, so they have longer lives. They downside is it can affect they're color. I moved my danios to a bigger tank with my guppies, mollies, and platys, and they;ve never done better. Currently have a heater in the 10 gallon now, and am using it for a guppie fry nursery. Higher temperatures can decreaser they're lives, but make them grow faster and develop better colors.

What fish are you planning on??


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't forget to cycle. That seems to be the most common problem for new fish keepers. Either that or they try to rush the cycling process, which also ends up killing fish.


----------

